# Metro Grade Goods Tamarin.



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Today's efforts. Drafted up in illustrator, laser cut from 1/4" Baltic birch ply, laminated 3 ply, sanded to 800, clear coated with poly and paracord wrapped. Here it is unwrapped and uncoated.









All wrapped and banded.

















Maker's Mark.









Close up of the paracord, a single strand about 15 ft long.









Used my band guide slot and reverse match stick attachment.









It's a little wider than my other frames so this needs to be finger and thumb braced.









The pinky ring aids in stabilization.








All in all, I like it. I may make one a little smaller to fit my hands better but the Force is strong with this one. I already destroyed a can with it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet brother with all these designs when do you find time to work and sleep


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

bigron said:


> sweet brother with all these designs when do you find time to work and sleep


This is work! Sorta. I am a freelance industrial designer so I take every project as a chance to develop new skills.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

This has such a cool look to it. Next up the "Vader" or "Sith"  Maybe a red frame with black paracord.

Tom


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> This has such a cool look to it. Next up the "Vader" or "Sith"  Maybe a red frame with black paracord.
> Tom


I have one frame primed with white, red it is!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice looking shooter you made there Sir.

In a few months I may add one of yours to my collection, if you would permit ?......

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Very nice looking shooter you made there Sir.
> 
> In a few months I may add one of yours to my collection, if you would permit ?......
> 
> Cheers Allan


Quite. Will be opening up shop at the end of the month.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Band storage!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > This has such a cool look to it. Next up the "Vader" or "Sith"  Maybe a red frame with black paracord.
> ...


Hahah, awesome!! Hope it looks good


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Make one in all black like my avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Just Awesome!!! Cant wait to see the other ones!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> Make one in all black like my avatar :thumbsup:


I regret not cutting a THIRD one to do such a thing. When I am down at the shop cutting work stuff, I'll cut another one. For now...let me finish up an all black (ninja or vader) Lemur!


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I envy your paracord wrapping skills, something I haven't invested any time in learning yet. The slingshot looks great. Keep up the good work.

Vs


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

VillageSniper said:


> I envy your paracord wrapping skills, something I haven't invested any time in learning yet. The slingshot looks great. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Vs


It's not that hard, just have to keep track of where things go and come back out. The toughest part is deciding where to start.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

VillageSniper,

Please send ruthiexxxx your profile pic used in your posts as your pic.

Therefore getting her off my back to see me in my own guille suit, here retired in Thailand, okay.

Purely joking of course; given in an urban environment, one would stand out like a sore thumb.

Conversely in the jungle, you'd disappear completely, from anything over 2 meters away.

Provided someone did not see you go into position of course.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful job. Very creative and nicely done .


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great weaving! That really transforms it from super-great to awesome!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> Make one in all black like my avatar :thumbsup:


Like this? Just finished the paracord wrap and band attachment. The Ninja Lemur!





  








The Ninja Lemur




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 21, 2013


__
3



A blacked out version of the Lemur design.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

your slings are looking very cool!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice wrap buddy!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> your slings are looking very cool!


Thanks! I only started making them about a month ago!



e~shot said:


> Nice wrap buddy!


Woo! Wrapping is the easiest part, finding out where to end it cleanly is the most difficult.



ash said:


> Great weaving! That really transforms it from super-great to awesome!


I'll settle for super-great 



FishDoug said:


> Beautiful job. Very creative and nicely done .


Thanks! I enjoy the shape but it's still a little bit big for me.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> This has such a cool look to it. Next up the "Vader" or "Sith"  Maybe a red frame with black paracord.
> 
> Tom


I sense great darkness....

Crimson red with clear coat. I managed to figure out a new weave pattern. It's cleaner!

I need to go cut another one of these bad boys so I can make a Vader and Luke slinga so they can battle. I already have blue and red Thereband on order.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's some serious para-wrap, there. Excellent work!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> That's some serious para-wrap, there. Excellent work!


I have been really digging the wrap, inspired by some of the steel Dankungs I have on the way. The laser cutter allows me to make such great hollow and intricate handles and frames that otherwise would be very difficult to make. I am not the world's greatest woodworker and certainly don't have the patience for laminating those beautiful hard and exotic woods, so I turn my strengths where I can apply them


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the stormtrooper white. I gotta get me one of these as soon as you go into production  Your work and design are beautiful btw!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Curtis said:


> I'm a huge fan of the stormtrooper white. I gotta get me one of these as soon as you go into production  Your work and design are beautiful btw!


It's not TRULY white, the whiteness of the birch is pretty stark against most other woods. Again, I'll be setting up shop at the end of the month hopefully to have Marmosets, Lemurs, Stormtroopers and maybe some other ones for sale.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm on the more crude side in making them


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Some comfort TBB grip areas.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The Community is very fortunate that you decided to turn your Skills our way. :headbang:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

You are a talented and innovative guy, nice one.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

flipgun said:


> The Community is very fortunate that you decided to turn your Skills our way. :headbang:


Thanks! Glad to contribute and share.



GHT said:


> You are a talented and innovative guy, nice one.


Appreciate the compliments. Gotta keep on making! The search for the ultimate slingshot is always afoot.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey bud, I threw the name "storm trooper " at you because it popped in my mind the moment I saw it! Glad you liked it, and I look very forward to seeing Luke, Vader, and the rest!!!!

Great work!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Medley said:


> Hey bud, I threw the name "storm trooper " at you because it popped in my mind the moment I saw it! Glad you liked it, and I look very forward to seeing Luke, Vader, and the rest!!!!
> 
> Great work!!!


Thanks, as soon as you said it, it's stuck!

I did some late night wood work, revamped the fork width a bit for a more pinch grip friendly sizing.

It's sanded to 800 and then coated with tung oil. Also going to use blue paracord for this wrap.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh yah, forgot to post the paracord.

I am tired but that's it for now...sorry for the weird lighting, the bed stand light is green.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Blue paracord done !









I think I may try another wrap and attempt to make a palm swell with it.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

She looks the treat with a quick 1"-.75" TBG band.

The band slot method is so fast.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks awesome with the blue paracord!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree, the blue looks great!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...and now in color, awesome your work !


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Despite the AWESOME name of Stormtrooper, when I set up shop on a dedicated site, I am going to renaming these as Tamarins.

But you guys will know it as the ST


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

With the paracord wrap and all the holes it makes me think of a wooden version of the Dankung Wolf:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> With the paracord wrap and all the holes it makes me think of a wooden version of the Dankung Wolf:


Yah, I gathered inspiration from a lot of Dankung designs. Wood had a bit of a different character than the smooth steel.

I love both forms, but I am growing more and more fond of the wood ones.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Definitely cool ... really cool actually. Have you thought about cutting them out on phenolics? i recon it would be awesome


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> Definitely cool ... really cool actually. Have you thought about cutting them out on phenolics? i recon it would be awesome


I tired with the laser cut it melted like wax.

I suppose I outline it and pilot the holes with the laser and then shape cut it with a template and a flash cut router bit.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a beauty! I love that design. I thought it was metal at first glance, but seeing it's in wood, even more amazing. I love the addition of the paracord as well. This is the type of design that I would put out some $$ for on the market.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Withak said:


> That's a beauty! I love that design. I thought it was metal at first glance, but seeing it's in wood, even more amazing. I love the addition of the paracord as well. This is the type of design that I would put out some $$ for on the market.


Not to advertise, but I am setting up my vendor account this weekend.  TAMARINS!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

This Stormtrooper is up for trade. Decided to make up a real Stormtroopy on.

White and black flecked paracord, Therband silver and a TBS pinky grip AND one of my SuperGrip pouches.









Who wants it?


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> This Stormtrooper is up for trade. Decided to make up a real Stormtroopy on.
> 
> White and black flecked paracord, Therband silver and a TBS pinky grip AND one of my SuperGrip pouches.
> 
> ...


I would be interested but I don't know that I have anything to offer in trade that matches that beauty. Unless of course, you're looking to trade greenbacks. If so, what are you looking for?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Withak said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > This Stormtrooper is up for trade. Decided to make up a real Stormtroopy on.
> ...


I don't know the protocol for selling stuff without a vendor account. This is one of the last "stormtroopers" I am going to make, the rest will be named Tamarins.

Let's move this to PMs


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

...and the last Stormtrooper is claimed!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done,, congratulations on your excellent workmanship!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

My limited edition of 10 Tamarin Stormtroopers.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like photos like this, a beautiful shooter, many of them and all exactly the same, so beautiful to look at !

you are very creative :thumbsup:


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

That's really cool. I have a feeling you're going to do well selling these.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

So...much...paracord wrapping. A couple hours of work later, all ten are done. They all need band sets now.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice work, looks really good. That's a lot of wrapping to do!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Withak said:


> Nice work, looks really good. That's a lot of wrapping to do!


Hopefully no more until I decide to make a run of Lemurs. They are MUCH less work.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

You're killing me with these. I want, like, five of 'em. I have a feeling you're going to be selling these faster than you can make them. Really, just outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> You're killing me with these. I want, like, five of 'em. I have a feeling you're going to be selling these faster than you can make them. Really, just outstanding craftsmanship.


I have been meaning to get a vendor badge but I have a show this weekend I am displaying these at and I am launching a site the following week.

I'll let you know if there are any left...I am only doing limited editions to make sure I don't burn myself out making slingshots! I have WORK to do


----------

